# What species of mbuna?



## TraumaNurse (Jul 19, 2019)

Anyone know what this is? Ranges from light blue to a deep purple with the bright orange top.... Was in the "assorted mbuna" tank at a LFS.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Basically a male M. greshakei, a Red Top Zebra type sometimes sold as Ice Blue. The assorted fish are often of poor quality and questionable purity, but he looks like he gets pretty colorful but I wouldn't consider him for saving fry

https://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=794


----------



## GuitarShark (May 28, 2019)

Could also be a hongi red top hybrid. Different jaw shape then the greshakei.


----------

